# cigar fountain pen



## DHappold (Sep 30, 2014)

I originally posted this in the show off your pens forum but got no answers. Made a realistic pen for my boss. It is his favorite coffee infused cigar. I made it to the specs of the original. It is Mahongany and African Blackwood. Had a few mishaps and I learned a few things along the way. I blew out first attempt because I drilled the AB way to fast it hissed, popped and cracked. I also didn't think about lining up the fountain nib with the label until after assembly.
-- Can a fountain nib be roatated without damage? 
Duane


----------



## Woodkiller (Sep 30, 2014)

I would think no to a closed end pen of any sort as you cannot get access to knock the fitting loose & rotate it. 

For the next one, assemble the front section and line it up with the label. Press by hand as far in as you can and then unscrew the nib section without moving the threaded part. Press the threaded part in and then screw the section back in and it should be lined up. I learned this the hard way myself.


----------



## wyone (Sep 30, 2014)

well you could probably build some sort of jig to remove the parts so you could turn it, but truly, I would worry about damaging the WONDERFUL blank or the pen itself.  Truth be known, you are probably the only one it will ever bother.  I think you did an awesome job on it.  It is on my list of things to make, but not sure I can tackle the closed end at my current skill level. Plus I am still trying to figure out how you guys make the ash part look so realistic.


----------



## larryc (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm not trying to be one, but my question is: "How comfortable is it to write with a pen like that?"


----------



## plano_harry (Sep 30, 2014)

You cannot rotate the nib.  I can't tell which section you are using, but the housing normally screws into the section, which screws into the coupling.  Jr2s screw in, Jr1s are glued in.  If you unscrew the housing from the section, you could put a small dot epoxy inside the section and screw the housing back in to the appropriate orientation without too much risk or difficulty.


----------



## DHappold (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.  The guts are an Artisan Exec kit, as far as comfort it is pretty much a show-off/conversation piece pen and not used for a lot of writing.  It is 3/4" round so it is a little large but not uncomfortable.  It turns out the customer is totally fine with the way the nib lines up because he writes with the pen canted and the label is straight up.  All things said, I will line up everything differently next time now that I am aware.  Duane


----------



## 79spitfire (Oct 4, 2014)

Depending on the design of the feed and housing sometimes it can be done. Many of the modern feeds and housing are keyed together. You would have to pull the nib and feed strait out of the housing, then line it back up. If the customer is fine with it leave it.


----------

